# 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 Issues



## ZGonz (Jan 30, 2013)

Major issues with my 05 Jetta! 

It has 82400 miles. Im the original owner. Its been a great reliable car over the past 8 years. 

It all started last Friday. Check engine light came on after getting gas. Started to idle roughly at a stop light. As I drove it would lose power and bogg out but would regain its power as the rpms increased. 

I immediately took it to my mechanic to read the codes, it pulled a P0016 - cam shaft sensor cam 1. 

My mechanic didn't have time to do anything further, so it sat over the weekend. 

Monday rolls around, mechanic scans it and more codes came up:

P17748 camshaft adjuster sensor. 
P16648 multi miss fire
P16685 cyl 1 miss fire
P16686 cyl 2 miss fire
P16689 cyl 5 miss fire

The P0016 code did not show up

I decide to have it towed to the dealer. Dealer gets it next day, the jetta won't turn over. They drag the jetta into a bay the next day. Check compression, no compression. Check timing;

Its 180 degrees off. 

They don't know how that could occur. The jetta receives regular oil changes with the syntetic oil. Dealer asks if its been submerged in water, answer no. 

The dealer wants to tear it down to see what failed. The blue book isn't very much, Id rather not sink a bit of cash into it. 

I called VW of America to see if its a known issue. Should e getting a call tomorrow. 

Ive seen similar issues on the internet with this model Jetta. Is this a known problem with the 2005.5 2.5?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Vortex forum. Unfortunately it sounds like a serious issue as the timing is off that much. I would also be worried that parts such as valves are bend. Maybe a timing went bad, as these models and years have an issue (I know as I had one).

Many of us have replaced the engine, and dealership is expensive. If indeed this is the timing cost can range from $1,600 to as much as $3,500+. VW of America doesn't do anything about it.

My opinion, if you like the car and all is good, replace the engine with a 2008 - 2010 engine for about $1,000.

Maybe some folks with more experience might have different ideas of what it can be.


----------



## ZGonz (Jan 30, 2013)

That is what I was afraid of. Vw of America wants me to produce all of my service records, even then they said they would only pay for part of the engine replacement. 

From my research, i can pick up a low mileage 2.5 for. $600-700 with a warranty. Any idea on average cost of installation from an independent shop. 

Obviously VW will be more expensive than a regular shop. 

My thought is that even of vw pays for half, it maybe cheaper for mw to just have it done independently. 

Any thoughts?

Im dissappointed in this car and vw. I can't believe these engines have these issues and VW turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## toksogun (Mar 24, 2013)

*Should I keep the Jetta or sell it*

1) Serpentine belt kept cutting
2) Car started shaking in idle
3) Car shut down completely
4) They fixed it, but car was still shaking in idle.
5) The work they did caused coolant to leak from car and oil to leak from car and car to over heat, catch fire and shut oFf completely
6) They replaced intake manifold w/ new one from china.
7) They used a sealant for the manifold.
8) They supposedly set timing chain and need to test it 

Should I keep pouring money into this car or should I sell it? If I do keep it should I buy a new motor or just a new intake manifold.


----------

